# Joes Valley



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Normally I don't post in the fishing section, but after a couple fun weeks up the road from me in Joes Valley I thought I would share some photos of the tiger muskies we caught.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice fish, thanks for posting.

Can you tell us more about them? their size maybe?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

1st one is 38" and was caught 2 weekends ago. Second was just over 37" and the last we didn't measure was sure it was under 36". Had a couple more on but wasn't able to land. One we thought was 40-42" range. 
They just stocked them in Joes Valley 3-4 years ago to combat the chubs. From what I've heard they are doing a great job. We only hooked 2 chub the whole time.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Now if we can just figure out a way for the DWR to continue stocking the tiger musky.



It seems like every time we get a good musky fishery going, something happens and knocks those programs back down. Too bad. Great fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are great! It's nice to see them getting heavy in there.


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

Latest report is water levels are so low, the only open ramp is way out of the water. Very risky launching bigger boats because of mud and rocks. Tough water year all over.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Can't launch a boat anymore. Both ramps are now closed and gated.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

I have put off going all summer and now its too late. great pictures, but now I'm depressed.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Update, After a few letters and phone calls to the state from local businesses. They used some metal type grating and extend the ramp and opened it back up to launch boats again!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Update, After a few letters and phone calls to the state from local businesses. They used some metal type grating and extend the ramp and opened it back up to launch boats again!


I won't be fishing there anytime soon, but hats-off to whomever was responsible for that noble deed. Nice tigers BTW!


----------

